# Oldschool Soundstream P203!!!



## JCoffey (Feb 8, 2008)

This isnt my auction, but I saw this and thought I'd pass it along. I had a couple of these back in the mid 90's in my ex-wife's and little brothers first systems. Not super powerful, but a nice clean small amp. 

SOUNDSTREAM P203e 200WRMS 3CH AMP, NEW!!! | eBay


----------

